# Awesome Goat, Sheep, and Bear harvested



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Big bears, avalanches, wild mountain goat country, and some of the world's best bush pilots take me into one of Alaska's most rugged mountain ranges as I pursue some big old Dall's sheep. This is my first ever full length feature on Matt in the Wild. Due to weight limitations I take only a small Sony point and shoot and a dozen extra batteries as I try and capture my epic adventure in WILD ALASKA. I hope you enjoy!!!:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Great looking trophies Matt! Congratulations!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, if you were rich, you aint now... :mrgreen: That's fantastic Matt. Nice trophies and memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Well, if you were rich, you aint now... :mrgreen: That's fantastic Matt. Nice trophies and memories to last a lifetime.


 You got that right! Is anyone out there like me and stress the whole hunt knowing that you paid a lot to be there and you may or may not be successful. I kinda feel like I just put down a ton of money on the table at vegas. I can't cant sleep during the hunt till I punch my tag.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

mattinthewild said:


> You got that right! Is anyone out there like me and stress the whole hunt knowing that you paid a lot to be there and you may or may not be successful. I kinda feel like I just put down a ton of money on the table at vegas. I can't cant sleep during the hunt till I punch my tag.


I understand completely, been there a few times myself, when done the exhaustaion kills you but thene the exhileration kicks in! Congrats again, you collected some fine trophies


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Unreal! Absolutely awesome footage and trophies. One of my favorite hunting films ever. Congrats and thanks for sharing. 

And yes, I feel the pressure to fill my tag on any out of state hunt. Can't imagine the anxiety going guided in Alaska. Guess that's what makes it so rewarding if you are able to get it done.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Awsome*

Matt,

You put together some great stuff on video, have you ever been approached by one of the networks to be syndicated? Adam Eakle has run a couple of my videos, but you have some remarkable stuff and should look into having your stuff sell. You should be sponsored by GOPRO at least, dang things anyway....

Was the lodge you flew out of the Knick River?

Thanks for the show...Big


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

mattinthewild said:


> You got that right! Is anyone out there like me and stress the whole hunt knowing that you paid a lot to be there and you may or may not be successful. I kinda feel like I just put down a ton of money on the table at vegas. I can't cant sleep during the hunt till I punch my tag.


Depends on how you define success. My two caribou hunts with my eight year old were more of a success to me (even though we didn't punch a tag) than the hunts when I killed a sheep or a bear.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

scott_rn said:


> Depends on how you define success. My two caribou hunts with my eight year old were more of a success to me (even though we didn't punch a tag) than the hunts when I killed a sheep or a bear.


Yeah, for me depends on the hunt. Sometimes I'm way laid back and take in all in and others I'm all business and my goal is to get an animal down. I think it's healthy to do a little of both.


----------



## elcon (Nov 16, 2009)

Matt I see you hunted with Ultima Thule, I was there in August, they are great pilots! Who was your guide? 

I see it was Bill, guess I should've kept watching before posting


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

elcon said:


> Matt I see you hunted with Ultima Thule, I was there in August, they are great pilots! Who was your guide?
> 
> I see it was Bill, guess I should've kept watching before posting


Nice Elcon, How was your experience? Cool country for sure. Would you go back and hunt with them?


----------



## elcon (Nov 16, 2009)

I would definitely hunt with them again. Ellie didn't get my humor either.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! I don't have the means nor the age to do what you did in the video and besides I'm afraid of heights. That was an awesome video and some wonderful footage of great animals! Congratulations on filling your tags and getting all that great video. Your guide needs to be congratulated also for hanging in their with you!

Wonderful job! And thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

elcon said:


> I would definitely hunt with them again. Ellie didn't get my humor either.


 yeah, I was way too sarcastic. And laid back for Paul and Ellie both. On a positive note they get you into some rad spots with those totally awesome super cubs. I've been a pilot for 10 years. My eyes were opened to the possibilities of what a runway is.


----------

